# uninstall shield wizard..



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

What do you do if you try to uninstall oblivion but you get this error and then.. after you clikc ok it tells you some stuff about deleting temporary files, checking internet connection, and closing runnig programs... and error code 5001????


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

this is from there support site, may be worth a try.


> Q: I am getting "The oblivion launcher could not find the oblivion game executable" and errors when trying to uninstall Oblivion.
> 
> A: To correct this, you will need to reinstall Oblivion. However, if you repeatedly uninstall and re-install Oblivion, certain systems will display an error message if you try to uninstall Oblivion again. To fix this, put your Oblivion disk in and run setup.exe. This will clear up the error and you can uninstall and reinstall the game.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

the setup. exe doesnt seem to help.. but by the time i want to delete oblivion... ill be an old man lol


----------



## ifqu107 (Aug 26, 2006)

Did you ever find out how to fix your problem? I'm getting the same error message and I'm unable to uninstall Oblivion.


----------



## Daggersquad (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm having the exact same problem and I've tried everything but nothing has worked! Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

at least im not alone.. running the setup again dont help... basically what we should do when we want to uninstall it is just delete the oblivion folder... and then search for oblivion related topics in your system volume (whatever it may be) and jsut delete the oblivion registry so teh computer doesnt think it's still installed..


----------



## burton08 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ive got it! first go to start-search-files and folders-type in "oblivion"- delet all that you can. next,put the disk in-go to control panel- add or remove programs- add new programs- cd or floppy.


----------



## krollekop555 (Jul 4, 2008)

colmaca said:


> this is from there support site, may be worth a try.


 ok and how do you run a setup exe again?


----------



## krollekop555 (Jul 4, 2008)

ah yes euh, just a question, where is the control panel again? cuz its different in dutch than in englisch...


----------



## krollekop555 (Jul 4, 2008)

nvm man i found it, your a genius, thx allot:up:


----------

